# Dasher tray



## Whistlingman (Aug 13, 2013)

Have a complete 80 Wagon, except for the tray in front of the fuse box on lower left dash that swings down and out of the way to get to the fuses. Anybody have any ideas where I can find one? Color is tan, but makes no difference.


----------

